# 301 redirect für neus Projekt



## südpol (8. Juni 2007)

Hi,

ich darf die Tage ein neues Projekt übernehmen und habe die alten Seite bzw. deren Content bereits nach Typo3 umgestellt. Um die Umstellung für die Suchmaschinen am verträglichsten zu machen würde ich gerne eine 301er Meldung für die alte URL mit Umleitung auf die neue URL liefern. 

Auf einem meiner alten Notizen hatte ich dazu folgenden codefetzen (.htaccess):

```
Redirect 301 /seite.php http://www.fragmichnicht.de
```

Den code an sich habe ich über google auch auf vielen anderen Seiten als Tipp gefunden. Wenn ich das nun jedoch auf meine akutelle Aufgabenstellung anwenden:

```
Redirect 301 /index.php?name=PagEd&top%20ic_id=1&page_id=14 http://www.fragmichnicht.de/Aktuell.320.0.html
```

Dann bekomme ich eine 404 Meldung zurück wenn ich versuche die alte URL aufzurufen :frown: 

Kann mir jemand sagen was ich falsch mache? (Mit der Umstellung geht ein Wechsel der URL einher)

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!


----------



## Gumbo (8. Juni 2007)

Mit der Redirect-Direktive können nur URL-Pfade aber keine Queries verarbeitet werden.


----------



## südpol (9. Juni 2007)

*mist*, dass hatte ich fast befürchtet. Wie kann ich das denn sonst machen?


----------



## Gumbo (9. Juni 2007)

Falls dir das „mod_rewrite“-Modul zur Verfügung steht, könntest du es damit machen:
	
	
	



```
RewriteCond   %{QUERY_STRING}   (?:^|&)name=PagEd(?:&|$)
RewriteCond   %{QUERY_STRING}   (?:^|&)top%20ic_id=1(?:&|$)
RewriteCond   %{QUERY_STRING}   (?:^|&)page_id=14(?:&|$)
RewriteRule   ^index\.php$      http://new.example.net/Aktuell.320.0.html   [L,R=301]
```
Falls es zu einem 500er-Fehler kommt, sind die „(?:…)“ vermutlich schuld und können durch einfache „(…)“ ersetzt werden.


----------



## Andreas Späth (9. Juni 2007)

Du könntest alle Anfragen auf ein PHP Script umleiten lassen mit Variablen Übergabe (Gumbo kann da sicher den .htaccess Part dazusteuern, ich hab davon nicht soviel Ahnung ) und dann das PHP Script die verarbeitung der URL und das Weiterleiten übernehmen lassen.

```
<?php
header("Location: neuedomain.com/index/$pfad");
?>
```
Das kommt glaube ich für den Clienten dann ähnlich raus am Ende.
Zumindest bei mir reagiert Google darauf gut, und indexiert auch die URLs auf die er von PHP geschickt wurde.

Edit: Oder eben die Methode von Markus


----------

